# Where in southern utah?



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

I just moved to southern utah from salt lake. I was excited to hear how great the turkey hunting was here. I went out three days now and haven't seen one turkey! I haven't even heard any. I have hunted near enterprise. Anyone care to help a clueless turkey hunter out? So far I have bought 4 tags and seen one turkey( a hen) out of all the hunts! I think I have a turkey curse!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you just moved to southern Utah. Care to get any more specific? Southern Utah is a pretty big place...

I'd be happy to give you some suggestions, but I don't want to send you to Hanksville when it sounds like you're probably down in Washington County.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard good things about the Beaver area.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ccpay -- you ever figure anything out??


if not, give us an update. i'm sure there are some of us that could point you in a good direction.


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry I have been working lots lately......I am In st. George and I still have not found a place to go.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Several years a go I had a late season muzzeloader elk tag, we were seeing a bunch of Birds in river bottoms near Orderville and Glendale. I also had a brother in Ceder City that would see birds west of town towards the Stoddard Mountain.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ccpay said:


> .I am In st. George and I still have not found a place to go.


I'm sorry. Head north. 

Tons and tons of birds up around the Black Ridge. But, there is also a lot of private land around there.

You could take a drive over to Virgin, and up to Kolob Reservoir. There is a lot of great area up that road -- but again, you've got some private land up there too. Make sure you know what's private and what's public.

You've also got the option of heading towards Cedar City / Paraowan, and hunting any of the numerous canyons and up on the mountains. Lots and lots of birds...

Go for a drive from Pine Valley towards Pinto, and on to highway 56. That will get you on the west side of the Pine Valley Mountains, and Bumblebee. You could even take the road from the Page Ranch over to New Harmony. With this weather, it could be a bit of a muddy mess (4x4).

Another gamble would be on the east side of the Pine Valley mountains. go for a drive up the Browse road towards the ranger cabin. Not sure what you might find up there.

Another area you could look would be the east side of Zion towards Mt. Carmel and Orderville. Again, lots of private land, but there is enough public area that you could go find a bird.

If you decide on any specific areas, and need some help with them, just let me know. I'd be happy to tell you what I know.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah what PBH said that's were I've seen them.


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the info... I ended up going with a friend to paraowon up the canyon. Walked all day with no sign. Got back to the truck and fired our shot gun. A turkey gobbled right after we shot so we reloaded and went after it. I finally for my first turkey! If the turkey would have just kept its mouth shut he would still be on the mountain. I am glad he didn't!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nice job. Any pictures?


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

What PBH said. I've seen lots of birds on Han**** Peak, between Cedar Breaks and Panguitch Lake and the foothills around Kanarraville as well.


----------

